# North Point or Ruddy Duck Club



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone know how to contact someone with Ruddy Duck Club? Does anyone have contacts with North Point?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you're looking to buy into either club, don't wast your time.... :? 

Otherwise, Richard Staples is the pres. of the Rudy club he can be reached at the Alaskan in park City.


----------



## duck devil (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I don't want to buy in, I want to trap fox and *****. I drove by and saw some good area's. I have no idea if he will be open to this, but I'll try anyway. Good to hear from ya. Were you able to arrow a buck yet?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duck devil said:


> Thanks, I don't want to buy in, I want to trap fox and *****. I drove by and saw some good area's. I have no idea if he will be open to this, but I'll try anyway. Good to hear from ya. Were you able to arrow a buck yet?


Nope, waitin fer the rut.

I think those clubs have pretty aggressive vermin programs but it never hurts to ask.


----------

